# Utah River Rescue Course: May 14-15, 2011



## Wilderness-Rescue.com (Apr 28, 2011)

*2-day ACA Swiftwater Rescue Course.*
Contact Kim Reynolds at [email protected] for more information. 8am-5pm each day. $240 person. Course will be in greater SLC/Provo area.

Course taught by Nate Ostis @ Wilderness Rescue International. 

Wilderness Rescue International Website

Wilderness Rescue International Facebook Page

Wilderness Rescue International Youtube Channel


----------

